# Changes in Grand Canyon Permit System



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

Superb. Thanks Rich.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

Rich,
All three of these changes seem like common sense. Which makes them a pleasant surprise coming from the bureaucracy of the government. Number 3 is huge, and something that we having been asking for for years.
Thanks for the update,
Tom Hansen


----------

